# Lakemaster chip or PC software?



## Sr.Blood

Hello all, I have a Lorance H20C and want get the chip for MI.
Online I noticed there is also PC software for less money.
What should I get PC software or the chip??


----------



## Hotwired

Sr.Blood said:


> Hello all, I have a Lorance H20C and want get the chip for MI.
> Online I noticed there is also PC software for less money.
> What should I get PC software or the chip??


I have the Ifinder Expedition
I bought the Lakemaster chip for better definition of LSC.
It came with PC software that was OK for general use.
Look around on Ebay, I got my chip for $69.99 with free shipping.


----------



## waterfoul

I'd probably opt for the chip if it were me. You can use it in other units if you want, no computer needed (like if you go out in a buddy's boat that has a unit that can use it). Look around you can probably find an '07 or an '06 cheap. Last year I got an '06 (one year old but brand new) at Bass Pro Shops here in Michigan for $69. The lakes haven't changed so the maps are pretty much the same (I also have an '07 and made the comparisons).


----------



## moccasinboy

Hi,
The chip and pc software do totally different things. If you want to see the map and lake contours on your gps, you need the chip. LakeMaster/Lowrance has only made one Michigan chip. There is no old one or new one. The software lets you see lake maps on your pc, create waypoints and routes, isolate depth ranges, log data pertinent to each waypoint, transfer waypoints to and from your gps, make paper copies of the map view you choose, and many more things. But, you cannot transfer the maps themselves to the gps.


----------



## fluke1031

I myself am going to give the software a whirl. I have a laptop that is a spare since I am an IT guy by profession. From what I read you can get all the same funtionality from the software if you connect it to your handheld GPS. My guess is you will be able to navigate the software with a bit more ease than a GPS unit that requires you to hit 50 buttons to do one thing. Acouple quick clicks of the mouse and waypoints and routes can be marked. You then have a keyboard to type in any kind of notes you want to keep about the points you have marked.

I figure I will mount a holding bracket under the dash to protect the laptop from the elements. Then I will use a 7" USB powered LED monitor to mount on top of the dash for my display. You can get them at www dot mimomonitors dot com

I have a older Garmin GPS that hooks to the laptop and works great so that will be used for the receiver for the program. I will use a wireless mouse for the program options and manuvering through the program. (I have have a flat dash with space to do it) You can change the power settings on the laptop to do nothing when the lid closes so you wont have to worry about the computer going into stanby mode when closing it. That is if you plan to store it in a safe place (highly reccomended). 
I get about 6 hours of run time of my laptop battery and if it gets low I just plug in the inverter to charge for a bit. I am guessing the venture will cost about 240.00 all said and done. This will be a hell of a lot cheaper than a new marine GPS that is built worth the money they are charging for them and they are all overpriced. Then adding the expense to buy the card and software on top of it. I have a sprint card so I can even check my email and weather updates out on the lake all at the same time!!! I know getting a bit techie and such but all in all I think it will be way more funtional. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ENCORE

Sr.Blood said:


> Hello all, I have a Lorance H20C and want get the chip for MI.
> Online I noticed there is also PC software for less money.
> What should I get PC software or the chip??


Get the LakeMaster Card. I transfer mine back and forth between the H20c and the boat unit. Nice to have the card for just about any lake in MI with the boat and also be able to use it in the H20c on the quad for ice fishing.


----------

